# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  43 years HGH test & tren

## Jeffers

Thought I Would share my story so far..Been doing weights for 3 years, 5ft 10 and 182 lb .. reading these forums for months....Finally decided to take the plunge 5 weeks ago...
hgh 5iu eod for six months
week 1-12 test enanthate 500mg week Wed & Sun 250mg
week 3-7 tren enanthate 300mg week Wed & Sun 150mg same pin
pct nolva & clomid week 14-16 hgh till Sept
I think my bodyfat is about 18-20
Diet is good ,but I struggle to eat as much as I should....2500k approx
Not looking to get big,just a leaner and a bit more muscle bulk....
I know from reading these forums that I should not be doing tren first cycle..
Got it in error,then ended up keeping it !
Hgh no joint pain,all good....from week 2 skin looks better,seems to have more elasticity,more glow also started sleeping like a baby,til a started taking the tren lol...
week 5 now 
weight 200lb, I know a lot of that is water,feel a sense of euphoria ,I dont know if thats placibo or the hgh or the fact that i`m starting to look better in the mirror ! anyway money dont buy the way I feel  :Wink/Grin: 
just starting to feel effects of the Test Enath now,feel a lot stronger..
People Go on about the sides of tren but I just had really bad night sweats week 1-2 now ok , generally feel hotter ,that might be slightly raised BP..
If people are interested I will update posts...
Anyway so far so good ....
Thanks to all the people who share and help with there experiences on these forums and help old fools like me understand what great benifits can be atained with AAS ...respect :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BJJ

> Thought I Would share my story so far..Been doing weights for 3 years, 5ft 10 and 182 lb .. reading these forums for months....Finally decided to take the plunge 5 weeks ago...
> hgh 5iu eod for six months
> week 1-12 test enanthate 500mg week Wed & Sun 250mg
> week 3-7 tren enanthate 300mg week Wed & Sun 150mg same pin *do not need it*
> pct nolva & clomid week 14-16 hgh till Sept *pct starts @ week 15*
> I think my bodyfat is about 18-20 *too high to cycle*
> Diet is good ,but I struggle to eat as much as I should....2500k approx
> Not looking to get big,just a leaner and a bit more muscle bulk....
> I know from reading these forums that I should not be doing tren first cycle..
> ...


*bold*

Good Luck

----------


## kaju

I got that feeling of euphoria while doing tren ace and test prop. I wonder if it is a tren and test combo that does that for people. I loved it. i felt as if I coud have gotten addicted to that combo. keep us posted.

----------


## Jeffers

Thanks for the imput BJJ & kaju
Think I will update once a week !!
just to add pinning alternate quads 25g all painless so far,minor muscle ache for a few days a bit like the aftermarth of a punch in leg,no worse.
do all the weights in garage powertec leverage gym
cardio consists of abs and just riding bike about 5 miles every other days,my old legs dont like running..
best thing of all, ive allways had slight love handles,they seem to be getting smaller daily..for the first time in my life I actually think they will disapear.
I think its just the test kicking in at the moment.
will update when I start feeling the effects of the tren .

----------


## kaju

Yes! please do keep us posted. The test will increase your metabolism which will aid in burning fat. The tern will actually burn fat. It is one of the few AAS that will actually burn fat. But it will not burn the amount you want it to. It will take strict dieting to loose those love handles.
good luck keep up the good work. If possible give us some before and after pics.

----------


## Jeffers

Week 6
Weight 200lb,strength steadily going up ,has the tren kicked in yet? "not sure"
Still finding it hard to eat huge calories !!!!
Pros & cons so far
pros 
Strength & size , feeling of well being , fat loss, libido through the roof 10/10,
skin better,
cons 
not sleeping that well (5 -6 hours) tendonitis right elbow (had it for a while now,just got a bit worse) need a new wardrobe ! trousers ok , lots of my t shirts and tops now too small..
pros massively outweigh the cons though...

other things to add...
had minor gyno 2nd week..took 10mg tamoxifen 7 days now ok
started taking bendroflumethiazide 2.5mg today for bp and water retention.
I will add some before and after pics when all done !!!! :Elephant:

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

There are two things I would change:

1.) shoot the HGH @ 2.5iu/ed... 

I'm really not a fan of the oed protocol. 

GH is in and out of your body like _that_ (snaps the fingers  :Wink/Grin: ) lol... soo yah, IMO each day injections are a must. 

2.5iu/ed will be a great addition at your age  :Smilie: 

2.) Tren -E should be run for a minimum of 8 weeks. 10 weeks would be ideal.

5 weeks is not going to show many results from that compound; but you're going to give yourself a wack-load of side effects (BP, insomnia, etc as you've already stated.) Get another bottle, and run it till week 12 w/ the test. Then discontinue both, and start PCT 14 days after your last injection.

Hope that helps, and best of luck,

-VM

----------


## Jeffers

Thanks for that VM
I think I might have a go at 2.5iu daily with the GH as I have just changed my GH from Ansomone to Kigtropin and Ive started to get slight joint pain,so maybe lowering the dose and doing ed will help on both fronts !! i`ll keep ya posted.
Not so sure about the Tren though ! kinda looking forward to getting a good nights sleep again..lol
maybe next time !!! I wonder how many people say just one cycle,then get the bug!!!
Thanks again  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> Thanks for that VM
> I think I might have a go at 2.5iu daily with the GH as I have just changed my GH from Ansomone to Kigtropin and Ive started to get slight joint pain,so maybe lowering the dose and doing ed will help on both fronts !! i`ll keep ya posted.
> Not so sure about the Tren though ! kinda looking forward to getting a good nights sleep again..lol
> maybe next time !!! I wonder how many people say just one cycle,then get the bug!!!
> Thanks again


Good plan. By splitting up the HGH as I previously suggested you should notice a significant reduction in the side effects (joint pains, wrist pain, etc.) 

Regarding the tren; honestly bro fair enough.. but I would probably just drop the Tren-E all together right now then. In the future if you want to run a short burst of tren then use Tren-Ace. You can run a 5 - 6 week cycle with that compound and get immediate and great results. w/ Tren-E you won't experience full blood concentrations until ~week 3-4... and you'll be stopping right after that... so ya pointless... you see???

No problem! Glad I could help. Have a good one, keep us updated on progress plz.

-VM

----------


## BG

Would be a good idea to have your cholesterol checked.

----------


## Jeffers

> Would be a good idea to have your cholesterol checked.


Cholesterol is good thanks 3.8 :-)
Started taking GH ED now 2.5iu doing it am now instead of pm

----------


## baja212

Not to confuse you, but I think 200 mg of Tren Enan. is sufficent. You really don't need alot. Further, everytime I chime in on Tren Enan, I always feel compelled to say it gave me major kidney problems. Fortunately, I weathered the storm and got everything back on track. Stupid me, I then tried it again this time I lowered the dosage from 200 down to 100mg every 8 or 9 days, the kidney issue resumed, but not as severe. I found the key is to drink an obscene amount of water. BTW, my gains were the same at 100 mg as they were taking 200 mg.

----------


## Jeffers

> Not to confuse you, but I think 200 mg of Tren Enan. is sufficent. You really don't need alot. Further, everytime I chime in on Tren Enan, I always feel compelled to say it gave me major kidney problems. Fortunately, I weathered the storm and got everything back on track. Stupid me, I then tried it again this time I lowered the dosage from 200 down to 100mg every 8 or 9 days, the kidney issue resumed, but not as severe. I found the key is to drink an obscene amount of water. BTW, my gains were the same at 100 mg as they were taking 200 mg.


Thanks for that ! I would have liked to lower the dose and make it last over the 5 weeks as advised by VM but I have pre loaded all the syringes with the test tren mix  :Frown:

----------


## Jeffers

Getting a bottle of test 400 next week ! 
do I add it to this cycle or keep it for next time ?
Advice would be appreciated folks ...

----------


## ebaker3

> I got that feeling of euphoria while doing tren ace and test prop. I wonder if it is a tren and test combo that does that for people. I loved it. i felt as if I coud have gotten addicted to that combo. keep us posted.


I know exactly what you mean....

----------


## Jeffers

> Getting a bottle of test 400 next week ! 
> do I add it to this cycle or keep it for next time ?
> Advice would be appreciated folks ...


Bump ! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

> Getting a bottle of test 400 next week ! 
> do I add it to this cycle or keep it for next time ?
> Advice would be appreciated folks ...


keep it for your next cycle bro; 500mg/wk is plenty for a first go, especially at your age.

No need to bump that test dosage up excessively. 500mg/wk is ~ the standard one should start at. 

-VM

----------


## Jeffers

Thanks...
Maybe find something to stack it with after pct !!!
Getting a bit ahead of myself I know but it was offered to me by a good source and I know its legit so I thought grab it while its there  :AaConfused30:

----------


## Epic Ed

Thanks for these updates. I've been going through the tren Ace vs. Tren Enth. pros/cons for a while. Still not sure which route I plan to go, but I'll probably be giving it a run some time later in the year, depending on my BF %. Keep us posted. I know four weeks is a bit short to really tell what kind of gains you'll make but it should be long enough to determine what kind of sides you'll get on a longer cycle.

----------


## Jeffers

The sides have been pretty constant from the first pin ! burning hot first 2 weeks and poor sleep,not so hot now but still sweat a bit at night,getting a bit sick of the lack of sleep, I never feel fully rested..
No real signs of aggression , hair loss and no acne,odd spot here and there.
Will I take tren again ? I`ll let you know in a few weeks ...

----------


## Jeffers

Week 7
Weight 198lb ,fell to 195 after taking water tabs ,Strength is building but my elbow is stopping me really going for it...
Started taking GH ed now 2.5 iu am..rubber stoppers on the kigtropin are blunting the slin needles so jabs are a bit more painfull.. :Icon Rolleyes: .
Been feeling sick since Monday ,mild nausea ,worse at night...
2 more tren jabs to go Sun & Thur..
All in all feel good ,people are noticing that I have got bigger and more defined,only the misses nows im on the juice and she`s kept it to herself...
downsides are my elbow ..lack of sleep,wife is getting pissed off with me thrashing my arms about...
Oh well ! nothing ventured nothing gained :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Jeffers

Weight 200lb ,done last jab of tren Thursday,can really feel it in me now,never sweated so much in my life,weights just feel lighter,elbow still playing up though !!!!
got six more jabs of test to go,def recommend alternate quads for pinning  :Wink/Grin: 
Still feel great ,waist is getting smaller,no more nausea from the tren,that lasted about six days,at least I think it was the tren....
Just got hold of 10 amps of Iranian Enanthate 250 for next cycle to go with test 400...
Also got some Melanotan 2 for me & the other half ,we both took 1mg yesterday , both felt sick me worse,going to take just before bed tonight...
feel like a pin cushion at the moment ,all good though slin needles for hgh and Mel 2, I could do with my eyes closed,just a little more courage for the test /tren 25g pin  :Tear:

----------


## Jeffers

Weight 198 lbs , strength the same, been off the tren for over a week now,still hot at night but not as bad,sleeping a little better...
Got 4 more jabs of test e to go,really not looking forward to pct...
heavier than ive ever been,yet also slimmer...never felt better........
I know a lot of it is down to the juice & GH but ive worked [email protected] hard,been clean as a whistle,no booze or junk food for months,dont miss it though...
love the Melanotan 2 ,been jabbing just over a week 1mg and look like ive just come back from 2 weeks in Egpyt,I had a bit of a tan before I started..

I think anyone my age 44 now,, thinking about giving it a go !!!
Do it you wont regret it,,,side effects are minamal....none with GH or test e..
just the odd spot and having the horn 24/7 ,I can live with that :Wink/Grin: 
Tren ,,night sweats ,hot all the time,shortness of breath...
I wish I could be on the test the rest of my life.............

----------


## lovbyts

> Weight 198 lbs , strength the same, been off the tren for over a week now,still hot at night but not as bad,sleeping a little better...
> Got 4 more jabs of test e to go,really not looking forward to pct...
> heavier than ive ever been,yet also slimmer...never felt better........
> I know a lot of it is down to the juice & GH but ive worked [email protected] hard,been clean as a whistle,no booze or junk food for months,dont miss it though...
> love the Melanotan 2 ,been jabbing just over a week 1mg and look like ive just come back from 2 weeks in Egpyt,I had a bit of a tan before I started..
> 
> I think anyone my age 44 now,, thinking about giving it a go !!!
> Do it you wont regret it,,,side effects are minamal....none with GH or test e..
> just the odd spot and having the horn 24/7 ,I can live with that
> ...


Some of us are.  :7up:

----------


## Jeffers

Yes I know ! a few people on here seem to be...
Been thinking about it..
1 Do full PCT stay just on GH wait a couple of months then start another cycle..
2 stay on 100mg test e for ever
would like to know what people think pros & cons :Hmmmm:

----------


## lovbyts

> Yes I know ! a few people on here seem to be...
> Been thinking about it..
> 1 Do full PCT stay just on GH wait a couple of months then start another cycle..
> 2 stay on 100mg test e for ever
> would like to know what people think pros & cons


It's called HRT, only other choice is to have Low test levels and what fun is that? ED, no focus, no energy, no/little muscle gain even with working out.

----------


## Jeffers

my test levels are in the normal range,thats all the docs told me !
is 100mg a week the right amount ? thanks

Found out today that my Test levels were 580(ng/dl) before I started cycle

----------


## Jeffers

Weight 198lb been off the tren for a while now,no more night sweats,increased stamina and no loss of strength...would I use tren again probably not...
Loving the GH,I am leaner now than when I was in my twenties...
Still not sure what to do about Test,I have got three jabs of 250mg to go ,going to do one a week then thinking about doing 125mg a week after that ,see how that goes ,get my bloods done and see what my test levels are,would like to be on the high side of normal.
Have 4 children and will def not be having anymore,so not worried sperm production...
would appreciate some input folks.... :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Jeffers

Just thought I would add a few pics one in Sept,much as I looked Early april before I started ,the other 2 are recent...

----------


## BJJ

Way to go...

----------


## kaju

Keep up the good work!
I am currantly running a test prop a d tren cycle. 
to be more acurate it is called andromix. is is a single vial that has Testosterone propionate 50mg, Trenbolone acetate 50mg, Drostanolone propionate 50mg
I am 9 days in and I can feel it already. I love that feeling you get from test and tren. as we mentioned before I get a euphoric feeling whilst on this cycle.

----------


## bjpennnn

nice man make sure to stay on the ball and motivated!

----------


## Jeffers

Thanks for the input,still a way to go but I`m enjoying the ride :Wink/Grin: 
Good luck with the cycle Kaju,keep us posted !!!! still got my reservations about tren ,may have been underdosed or more likely 5 weeks not enough...
Love the test and wish I could afford to stay on GH for ever....
Cheers BJ ,,,motivation is not a problem ,I`m more worried about obsession..lol
Still would like to know your thoughts on staying on Test e 125mg a week for a while ,then doing pct maybe in new year...
Thanks in advance.............

----------


## Jeffers

Weight 196lb ,,I think weight is steady now,I feel that i`ve lost a lot of the early water that I was retaining..
sleeping like a baby again !!!
Down to 250mg test now,then soon down to 125mg,I have not lost any strenghth yet and I am going to fight as hard as I can not to let the weight i`m lifting drop........
every week i`m seeing a difference in body fat ,my goal is to stay around 195lb but to continue to loose body fat...
I have a set route that I do on the bike and my time has come down over 2 mins since stopping the tren ,breathing so much better now........

----------


## jimcliffy

What do you mean kidney problems? What were the symptoms? I am about to start Tri Tren from Oxide.

----------


## jimcliffy

> Not to confuse you, but I think 200 mg of Tren Enan. is sufficent. You really don't need alot. Further, everytime I chime in on Tren Enan, I always feel compelled to say it gave me major kidney problems. Fortunately, I weathered the storm and got everything back on track. Stupid me, I then tried it again this time I lowered the dosage from 200 down to 100mg every 8 or 9 days, the kidney issue resumed, but not as severe. I found the key is to drink an obscene amount of water. BTW, my gains were the same at 100 mg as they were taking 200 mg.


What were the symptoms of your kidney issues. Asking B/C I'm about to start Tri Tren .

----------


## jimcliffy

Jeffers, I appreciate you posting this info. I look forward to seeing you reach your goals. Very motivating. I'm in a similar situation.

----------


## Jeffers

Weight 195lb ,,,,Feel great, ive lost 2 inches off stomach & hips since april, added 2 inches to my chest and 1.5 inches to my arms...
last 250ml test e pin tomorrow...
got another box of Kigtropin,have enough to last to November,planning to stay on test at least till then,approx 125-150 per week ..
Have test 400 (150cyp,150enth,100prop) test 400 (isocaproate 100,enth 150,cyp 100) Andropen 275 acetate 20, deconate 90, prop 45, phenylproponate 45 cyp 75) and 20 amps of iranian enanthate 250ml ....
All various types of test, I`m going to do a different one each week......
I know its a lot ,but its all good ,so I thought I would jump on it while its there...
Elbow still playing up,I can live with that,just need to be carefull with the weight,,,,hope it gets no worse.....
back is the worst its been,spotty_ few here and there but not to bad...

Still taking Melanotan 2 ,once a week now at night as it makes me nauseous,
great stuff ,never been so dark.......

----------


## lovbyts

Next time if you get down to a real fighting weight and in shape first naturally you will see a LOT better results.

----------


## Jeffers

Yes I realise that now ! I would like to get my bodyfat down to about 12 % and have another blast in the new year...

----------


## lovbyts

Good choice. Hindsight I wish I was in a little better shape before doing my first cycle also but learning from your mistakes and not repeating them is almost as good as not doing it in the first place.

It's always easier to ask for forgiveness than for permission. LOL

----------


## Jeffers

196lb ,,got a bit more of an appetite now,so eating a bit more...
starting to take the Iranian enanthate 150ml a week,stings bad when needle goes in but no pain in thigh at all afterwards...going to use all 20 amps of this first,want to see what I get on best with.......
Have decided to drop the weights a little 5lbs off dumbell bicep curl & 10kg off max bench press,not because I cant lift,just want to take some of the pressure off elbow tendons!!!
All good.. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Jeffers

Weight 196 ..been reading a lot about Deca and joint relief,so i`m going to add Deca 300 to the mix ,300mg a week with the 150mg of test and see how I get on,first shot later on today,going to mix in same pin with test..
Will keep posted  :Bbballoonbunch:

----------


## Jeffers

Weight 196 
Done my 3rd jab of Deca 300 yesterday along with the Test.
All good so far ,feel more stronger now than ever before,put weight back up again,can now manage 3 x 8 x 130kg Bench.
Arms seem to feel less painfull but that might be a bit of placebo as its only been 15 days in system..
No dick issues ,still horny as fukc :Wink/Grin: 
Doing the 2.5iu GH every morning and still getting good results,love handles have gone,now working on seeing my abbs.......
Also doing b12 now eod , I could do the sub q shots all day long but must admit I dont enjoy IM shots , once a week is enough :Tear:

----------


## SuperBird

> Weight 196 ..been reading a lot about Deca and joint relief,so i`m going to add Deca 300 to the mix ,300mg a week with the 150mg of test and see how I get on,first shot later on today,going to mix in same pin with test..
> Will keep posted


you know what that deca is going to do to you right? you got something to keep you straight? (hahah, just realized my pun).

----------


## Jeffers

Been doing the Deca for six weeks now along with the test...pain in elbow is better ,just different realy seems to go along my arm now instead of just being at my elbow if that makes any sense....
think ive also got a bit of a muscle pull in my left shoulder....
got my bench up to 140kg but really dont think its doing the joints any good..

Maybe its about time I really started listening to my body and concentrate on lower weights ,higher reps and better form....

still getting good results from the GH ,starting to see the outline of my abbs ,if I look really hard and in the right light ..lol

stopped taking the MT2 ,fed up with feeling sick,got a good tan though..

Have not really noticed anything from the b12

my back is full of tiny spots,about the worse it`s been..
will post again in a few weeks

----------

